# New Member



## No_Nickname (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello, new member here, found this site while looking for the name of an aircraft, and thought I would check it out, My name is Scott and I'm a big fan of aviation as a whole but am a bigger fan of military aviation. My interest is mainly WWII aircraft and maybe hope to learn some new stuff while I'm here. I went to my first EAA Airventure about 5 years ago and have only missed the one this year, which was the one that I was willing to dish out money for, since my dad didn't want to go and we didn't have the free wristbands that my mom gets every year, hehe 8). Well I guess that's all for now.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome 

Return often and stay late


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome, 'NN', enjoy the site.


----------



## <simon> (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome from 'down under' Scott!


----------



## seesul (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Scott!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Heinz (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome mate.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 9, 2008)

yay i'm not the only scott here , g'day from the sunny far northern coast of australian mate


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2008)

G'day mate! Welcome to the forum...


----------



## Njaco (Oct 9, 2008)

> yay i'm not the only scott here



I think Chris' still outnumber you! 

Welcome to the forum NN!


----------



## rochie (Oct 9, 2008)

welcome from england mate


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome to the site. What city do you call home?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## No_Nickname (Oct 9, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Welcome to the site. What city do you call home?



Well..... erm that's classified

lol j/k I live near Milwaukee


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome Scott and greetings from Poland.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 9, 2008)

Greetings Scott from a former cheesehead. I grew up in Muskego.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 9, 2008)

Ah, cheese and beer...........good country!!!!!


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome! You'll learn plenty! I have. Just sit back and read.
I am going on a family outing to SE Wisconsin this Saturday. I think we are going to a cheese maker and a few orchards. Should be a nice little get away.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome, Scott. Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 10, 2008)

Everyone here has been great to me. I'm sure you'll have the same experience!


----------



## No_Nickname (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah, I kinda like it where I live, and I'm only an hour or two from Oshkosh, so I can probably go to the EAA airventure any day I want next year now that I have a new car 

Did I mention that I got to meet Chuck Yeager 8)


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 10, 2008)

hey mate welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2008)

> and I'm only an hour or two from Oshkosh





> Did I mention that I got to meet Chuck Yeager



So....I assume you may have some pics?


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Scott!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 11, 2008)

No_Nickname said:


> Yeah, I kinda like it where I live, and I'm only an hour or two from Oshkosh, so I can probably go to the EAA airventure any day I want next year now that I have a new car
> 
> Did I mention that I got to meet Chuck Yeager 8)



Welcome No_Nickname and fellow cheese head, I live by Appleton Wi, about 20 to 30 minutes away from the EAA.


----------



## No_Nickname (Oct 15, 2008)

Njaco said:


> So....I assume you may have some pics?



When I passed the booth that he was at , I turned around in shock and was like Holy **** it's chuck yeager. Sadly I totally forgot to get a picture, but I did try to get one before I left but he wasn't there


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome....from NJ. They have a WWII weekend in Reading,PA which is a really good time that's probably about 2hours from me


----------



## mandoman (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome no-name. These guys are great, with lots of pics, and info, and they don't even care if they know who you are, LOL!!!


----------

